# توليد الطاقة من باطن الارض؟



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

هل تعلم انة يمكن توليد الطاقة من باطن الارض؟

نعم يمكن توليد الطاقة من باطن الارض
و لكن كيف يتم ذلك ؟ و هل يمكن ذلك فى اى مكان ؟ و الى متى يدوم هذا المصدر؟و كم تتكلف هذة الطاقة؟؟
اولآ: كيف يتم توليد الطاقة من باطن الارض؟

ببساطة شديدة وبعيدآ عن الكلمات العلمية المعقدة سوف احاول ان ابسط الفكرة المستخدمة فى توليد الطاقة من باطن الارض.. و هى تعتمد على ظاهرة طبيعية قد يعلمها الكثير منا و هى ان الحرارة ترتفع كلما تعمقنا فى باطن الارض و تصل الحرارة فى مركز الارض .. عمق 6370 كيلو متر من سطح الارض.. الى حوالى اربعة آلآف درجة مئوية ويتكون جوف الارض من معادن و صخور منصهرة وهى ما تسمى بالماجما المنصهرة و هى التى تتدفق فى بعض المناطق الى سطح الارض من خلال البراكين.
و تنتقل هذة الحرارة المرتفعة الى الطبقات الاعلى عن طريق التوصيل او عن طريق تيارات الماجما المنصهرة او عن طريق الماء الساخن الموجود ببعض المناطق فى الطبقات العميقة من الارض
وكلم اقتربنا من سطح الارض كلما انخفضت درجة الحرارة نسبة الى الاعماق
و لمن يتسائل عن سبب هذة الحرارة الشديدة فى باطن الارض نقول انها حرارة الماجما المنصهرة منذ تكون الارض و كذلك الانحلالات النووية للعناصر المشعة التى تحدث فى باطن الارض و كذلك ايضآ التفاعلات الكيميائية الحادثة بين المعادن المختلفة فى الجوف.
هذا وصف بسيط لباطن الارض اما اذا تكلمنا عن سطح الارض الذى نعيش نحن علية فأن درجة حرارتة لا يمكن ان تكون ثابتة فى كل المناطق فكما نعلم ان اشعة الشمس التى تسقط علية تؤدى الى ارتفاع حرارة هذا السطح و اشعة الشمس لا تكون عادة بنفس درجة السطوع فى كل الاماكن كما ان قرب الشمس او بعدها عن سطح الرض متغير لأن الارض ليست كاملة الاستدارة بل هى بيضاوية و ايضآ زاوية سقوط هذة الاشعة تتغير على مدار العام و على مدار اليوم الواحد
لذلك لا تؤخذ درجة حرارة السطح كمقياس.
لكن اتفق على ان هناك ما يسمى بخط الثبات الحرارى.
خط الثبات الحرارى هو :
المنطقة التى تكون درجة الحرارة فيها ثابتةما بين 13 الى 16 درجة مئوية اغلب الوقت و ذلك عند عمق مقدارة من 4 الى 10 امتار من سطح الارض
و عادة ترتفع درجة الحرارة بمقدار 40 درجة مئوية لكل 1كم عمق
و لما كانت درجات الحرارة تزيد كلما تعمقنا الى باطن الارض و لكن كما ذكرنا ليست زيادة منتظمة فى كل الاماكن
لذلك وجد معيار يسمى بالانحدار الحرارى
و الانحدار الحرارى هو :
هو الذى يعبر عن زيادة الحرارة مع العمق و ذلك للاعماق التى تبدأ من 200 متر اسفل سطح الارض وهو يكون عادة من 20 الى 40 درجة مئوية لكل 1 كم عمق من سطح الارض.
و بالطبع فأن المناطق النشطة بركانيآ يزيد فيها الانحدار الحرارى و يزيد ايضآ فى مناطق عن مناطق و هذا هو العامل المحدد لأستغلال باطن الارض فى انتاج الطاقة.
حيث تم تقسيم مناطق الانحدار الحرارى الى ثلاثة اقسام هى :
1 - مناطق ذات انحدار حرارى طبيعى و فيها تزيد درجة الحرارة فى العمق بزيادة تكون اقل من 40 درجة مئوية /كم عمق​

2- مناطق ذات انحدار حرارى متوسط و فيها تزيد الحرارة فى العمق بمقدار من 40 الى 80 درجة مئوية لكل كم /عمق

3- مناطق ذات انحدار حرارى عالى تزيد فيها درجة الحرارة اكثر من 80 درجة مئوية لكل كم/عمق

و يمكن توليد الطاقة من هذة المناطق جميعها
اذن لماذا تم تقسيمها بهذا الشكل؟
لأن المناطق ذات الانحدار الطبيعى كما ذكرنا يمكن منها توليد الطاقة الا انها ليست ذات جدوى اقتصادية حيث الطاقة المنتجة تتكلف ما يوازى ثمن الكم المنتج منها لذا فأن هذة المناطق لاتستخدم عادة كمصدر لأنتاج هذا النوع من الطاقة 
اما المناطق الصالحة للأنتاج فهى المناطق المتوسطة و العالية فى انحدارها الحرارى.​
و الآن نصل الى السؤال المهم.. و هو :

كيف نستغل هذة الظاهرة التى تكلمنا عنها لانتاج طاقة؟؟


و الطريقة هي تسمى بنظام انتاج الطاقة من الحرارة الصخرية
وهى تعتمد على المناطق التى يوجد بها صخور ساخنة فى الاعماق لكنها بالطبع صخور ليست منصهرة
حيث هناك بعض انواع الصخور مثل الجرانيت التى يكون معامل توصيلها الحرارى منخفض .. اى تكتسب الحرارة ببطئ و تفقدها ببطئ .. لذلك تكون هذة الصخور قد اكتسبت قدر عالى من الحرارة على مدار آلاف او ملايين السنين
و يعتمد النظام على الحفر لأعماق قد تصل الى خمسة كيلومترات و الحفر هنا يكون عبارة عن بئر قطرة حوالة عشرين سم ....و عادة ما يستغل الآبار التى تخلفها ورائها شركات التنقيب عن البترول و التى لم يعثروا منها على البترول المنشود... و يتم زرع ماسورة فى هذا البئر و يدفع فى هذة الماسورة تيار من المياة و على مسافة قريبة من هذة الماسورة يتم حفر بئر مماثلة و يزرع بها ماسورة اخرى يخرج منها الماء المدفوع من الماسورة الاولى بعد ان يكون قد اكتسب الحرارة من الصخور الساخنة فى الاعماق و يدخل الماء الساخن الى مبادلات حرارية و مكثفات و منها الى توربينات لتحويل هذة الطاقة الى طاقة حركية و منها الى مولدات كهرائية لأنتاج الكهرباء
و مما هو جدير بالذكر ان هذا النظام يستخدم فى الاحوال التى تحتوى فيها الصخور على تشققات طبيعية تسمح بمرور المياة من الماسورة الاولى الى الماسورة الثانية
اما اذا كانت الصخور صماء فأنة يستخدم و سيلة مناسبة لأحداث هذة التشققات صناعيآ مثل استخدام قوة الضغط المائى او التفجير بالمتفجرات لأحداث التشققات المطلوبة
و بعد ان يتم استغلال حرارة الماء يعاد ضخة مرة اخرى و هكذا على شكل دائرة شبة مغلقة
و هذة الطريقة لانتاج الطاقة تعتبر من المصادر الدائمة للطاقة حيث لا ينتظر ان تفقد الطبقات الساخنة فى جوف الارض حرارتها على الاقل لعدة ملايين من السنين القادمة ان احيانا اللة و احياكم
كما ان هذة الطريقة تم استغلالها و تطبيقها فعليآ فى العديد من المناطق الموزعة بأنحاء العالم
و ينبغى ان اوضح ايضآ انة لو تم استغلال جزء من عشرة % من هذة الطاقة فقط فأنة يولد لنا قدرة مقدارها 100 ميجا وات / لكل كيلو متر مربع على مدار ثلاثين عامآ​


----------

